
A Cavity-Fighting Liquid Lets Kids Avoid Dentists’ Drills - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/12/health/silver-diamine-fluoride-dentist-cavities.html
======
msie
W/O reading the article I'm guessing that this technology is 10 years away?

Edit: I'm delighted to be wrong. But the problem is uptake by
practitioners...hopefully dentists advertise this use and force other dentists
to take a look at the technology.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You are your own greatest healthcare advocate. Bring this to your dentist. If
they won't use it, go to another dentist.

------
cphuntington97
Let me guess, fluoride?

Well, what do you know?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I had the exact same response when I saw the headline...And was also
pleasantly surprised to discover that it was something else. :)

